# 250l Epiweb paludarium



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

So I'm thinking of redoing or perhaps getting rid of my paludarium, but before I do so I would like to show it to you guys
It's ~66 gallons (250l) with Epiweb (and some Hygrolon here and there) background. 
The pictures kinda sucks, but they will have to do for now.

























As for inhabitants I keep 1.2 _Trichogaster trichopterus_, 3.2 _Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi_ and 0.0.4 _Crossocheilus oblongus_.










It's not as dark as it seems, and the water portion is heavily planted. I'll try to get some better pictures soon.
Thank you enjoy


----------



## blehrer (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like it's been growing for a long time!

I just posted my paludarium under the beginners forum, maybe we can swap ideas...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/94393-new-denver-frogger-paludarium.html


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Dont get rid of that piece of art! Absolutely amazing paludarium. Definitely in the top 3 ive ever seen.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

blehrer said:


> Looks like it's been growing for a long time!
> 
> I just posted my paludarium under the beginners forum, maybe we can swap ideas...


Yes, it's been up and running since some time last summer.
As for ideas, I don't really have any. You seem to have done it just right



papajuggalo said:


> Dont get rid of that piece of art! Absolutely amazing paludarium. Definitely in the top 3 ive ever seen.


Thank you I like the look of it, but there are some details I'm not too happy with. Placement of the wood in the water makes maintenance somewhat difficult for example.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

is the wood under the water permanent?? that thing is beutiful... I am jealous! can you go into details about what you used for the walls and the vines/liana and what not?


----------



## blehrer (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it's pretty amazing the way it is, I'm guessing you want more terrestrial area though?

I'm running a divider on mine, but I've heard there are lots of problems with those failing, so I'm preparing for that day as well. That said, I still prefer that option over some of the others. Could you drain it and add a dividing wall and then replant one half and refill the other?

In the event of failure, the water level would only flood the hydroballs, at least that the plan for me.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nismo95 said:


> is the wood under the water permanent?? that thing is beutiful... I am jealous! can you go into details about what you used for the walls and the vines/liana and what not?


I'm not sure if I understand the question? The wood isn't glued in place or anything, if that's what you mean? It's just a few pieces of driftwood with anubias and java ferns on them. The background and sides are just Epiweb panels, and the vines are the classic rope, silicone and peat moss method.
Nothing new or fancy

Edit: I just got it, you were referring to this comment: "Placement of the wood in the water makes maintenance somewhat difficult for example. "?



blehrer said:


> I think it's pretty amazing the way it is, I'm guessing you want more terrestrial area though?
> 
> I'm running a divider on mine, but I've heard there are lots of problems with those failing, so I'm preparing for that day as well. That said, I still prefer that option over some of the others. Could you drain it and add a dividing wall and then replant one half and refill the other?
> 
> In the event of failure, the water level would only flood the hydroballs, at least that the plan for me.


Well, I don't want a big land portion or anything. But I would like to have some sort of ledge or something that goes along the background so I can have more terrestrial plants. But I'm not sure how I would do that as silicone fumes would probably kill my plants.
Maybe I could wedge a cork tube between the sides or use a big piece of driftwood


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

color me jealous, nice job!


----------



## blehrer (Feb 10, 2013)

You could put the ledge on stilts to support it, and maybe use some clay to "adhere" it to the back/side walls.

For the stilts, use either black pvc with silicon and moss covering, or wood. Or create mangrove style butress, with a lopped off shelf/cavity to work with!

Just some ideas.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

That is one sweet paludarium Sammie. Good job!

Do you use the EpiWeb-IIS in the background or is it watered from the front?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

mitcholito said:


> That is one sweet paludarium Sammie. Good job!
> 
> Do you use the EpiWeb-IIS in the background or is it watered from the front?


Mr. Karlbom I presume?
I don't use the IIS, but the right side is watered by the spraybar from my filter, so pretty much the same.

Right side with the spraybar.








Recently added driftwood with Hygrolon patch.








You can't really tell, but there are some Hygrolon under there.








_N. lilliputiana_ cluster.








_Microgramma vaccinifolium_ and moss.


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful paludarium! You really used the EpiWeb and Hygrolon to great effect!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

yes i was referring to the wood being glued in place.. So now that you have said no.. Why dont you just change what you dont like!! Move that wood into spots that will be more appealing to you! that thing is gorgeous and you def shouldnt tear it down!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nismo95 said:


> yes i was referring to the wood being glued in place.. So now that you have said no.. Why dont you just change what you dont like!! Move that wood into spots that will be more appealing to you! that thing is gorgeous and you def shouldnt tear it down!


Yes that would be easy so fix, I don't know why I mentioned that
But there are other things, like the tank being old and scratchy and stuff like that. Also I have a large display cabinet that would make an awesome tank, but to have room for that the paludarium has to go.

Right now I'm thinking I'll do some minor changes to the paludarium and see how I feel about it. *If* I tear it down it wont be until fall.

Thanks to you all for your nice comments


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

papajuggalo said:


> Dont get rid of that piece of art! Absolutely amazing paludarium. Definitely in the top 3 ive ever seen.


I couldn't agree more. That is absolutely stunning. I wish you'd keep it as is.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I love your tank but have to admit I'm kinda with you... You set up an amazing tank and the opportunity to go with a bigger tank in it's place would tempt me as well. I'm sure the knowledge that you learned from this set up would translate into another stunning tank. Either way you go, this is is lovely!

Duff


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

The tank is still up and running, but I've decided that I need the space for a new rack so soon it will be torn down. I just have to find a new home for the fish first.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow that's a shame,that little slice of tropics deserves to live. It really filled in nicely!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

oddlot said:


> Wow that's a shame,that little slice of tropics deserves to live. It really filled in nicely!


Ya I agree... that deserves to keep running. I'd keep it and just clear space somewhere for the rack and/or more vivs.

If you wanted to add more land, you could probably take some square or rectangle plastic bowls and put some black waterfall foam around the rim and then black silicone or silicone some epi web or fern panel to the sides under the foam, carve the foam to look like rock and paint it if you want. Then fill the bowl with drainage layer or lil false bottom and soil and anchor it to the side of the viv, or have it as floating islands. The foam will probably float the bowls, and you could plant more aquatics into the fern/epiweb under the water.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

No! Nej! Nein! Nee! Niet! Nao! In short NO in all languages ​​of the world! This paludarium is gorgeous!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I am really sad to see such an amazing work of art being taken down so soon. In all honesty, I don't think many people in the world have a more beautiful vivarium than this one - zoos included. You will be very hard pressed to make a better design that this one. It is always your call on what to do, but I think you probably will miss owning this tank for a long time.

Good luck on your next build and I hope you won't have to take down this beast


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks you guys, I really appreciate all your kind words

I probably will miss it a bit, but I've given it a lot of thought and I think it will be better with the rack I'm planning. 

I just repaired an old tank I had laying around so depending on how good a job I did with the silicone I can move the fish in a couple of days.

Perhaps I'll start the tank up again in a similar fashion in the future, but in that case I would do another type of background as I'm not too happy with the Epiweb (It's great for some applications, but I don't like it as a background that much.).


----------



## Scags (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, keep this badboy up and running! You have an amazing mix of plants, and a visually stunning setup. I would hate to see it come down. 
I just ordered some EpiWeb Moss mix, should be here tomorrow. I will be happy if I get even a fraction of the results you have!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am in the same situation: to dismantle my old fish tank to make room for a frog rack. But my aquarium is not as beautiful as your paludarium! I understand your problem space and if you've decided to make a new rack with vivs, I'm sure you'll do a good job.


----------

